# How much grain for 4-5 week old kids???



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have been creep feeding my ND kids for about 3 weeks now but they are becoming quite the piglets.... :lol:. I have tried doing searches on how much grain they should be getting but can not seem to find any recommended amount. They are getting small bellies that stick out on both sides. I started feeding small amounts and now we are up to about 3 cups a day of 45% grain, 45% alphalfa pellets, 10% Boss. They just started eating the alphalfa pellets a couple days ago and they do not eat the Boss. Any suggestions on how much to feed and wether or not I should continue creep feeding. This is my first time raising kids and they are all dam raised.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Since no one has any suggestions, I think I am going to try to feed them 2 times tomorrow and see how that goes because I do not want them to get to much. I am still not sure how much to feed though. They weigh from 10 to 15 lbs. each. Anyone know how much grain they should get?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How many kids are you feeding? Depending on how many, our kids (Boers) get only as much as they clean up in about 15 minues, then are shoved out of the creep area.
They only get fed twice a day, sometimes 3 times if I feel they aren't getting enough.
But it's almost always good to err on the not enough grain than overfeeding.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Everyone does something different. Here the kids are dam raised I give give grain night and morning and before they go out with mom. At 6 months then they get hay. I also allow my dam raised does to stay on mom until mom weans. If I had to bottle feed I would creep feed till kids were 6 months then put them on hay. But I would say as long as your kids hold their condition you can dial back on the grain it would encourage them to eat more hay. I have had some kids thrive on no grain at all just hay and pasture.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I leave alfalfa pellets free choice and give them the amount of grain they will clean up in about 20 minutes twice a day. They can't really over eat alfalfa pellets and they provide good nutrition for growth.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am feeding 5 kids and I love your idea and will try this in the morning as they have eaten all their grain in the creep feeder today and I do not think they need any more today. :thankU: Nancy


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I also love your idea goathiker and will provide alfalfa pellets in their creep feeder 

:thankU:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No grain here  Just alfalfa hay. Realistically soild food shouldnt even matter at this point. Nibbling on it sure but they should be going to mom or the bottle 90% of the time


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> Everyone does something different. Here the kids are dam raised I give give grain night and morning and before they go out with mom. At 6 months then they get hay. I also allow my dam raised does to stay on mom until mom weans. If I had to bottle feed I would creep feed till kids were 6 months then put them on hay. But I would say as long as your kids hold their condition you can dial back on the grain it would encourage them to eat more hay. I have had some kids thrive on no grain at all just hay and pasture.


Mine are Dam raised as well and they have access to free choice hay at all times and eat it just as well. They do love to eat which is great because I was very concerned that two were not getting enough a several weeks ago but I do not want the opposite problem because I am sure it will be just as bad as not enough. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> No grain here  Just alfalfa hay. Realistically soild food shouldnt even matter at this point. Nibbling on it sure but they should be going to mom or the bottle 90% of the time


I am going to try to eventually go to no grain once they are all weaned and does are dry. I have a couple that may need some to maintain weight but most of my goats probably do not need grain and could probably stand to loose a few pounds, I think. It is kind of hard to know if they are fat or just their rumen.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, everyone does things differently. 
The 1 mo old kids are learning how to waste hay just like their dams. :hair:
One kid will eat grain with his mom but his brother is a little slow in the head but still a good size little chunk.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Look to the bones on a goat to determine condition. Never the belly  You shouldnt see to much bone on a goat if they are in good shape. Fat would be when its harder to see bone formation. Ill get a picture of Legion and show you fat  hehe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good point TDG! "Feed the *rumen*, not the goat."


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just brought Legion and Lincoln in for their AC treatment and a dusting of python dust. The goat pictured is Lincoln. Not terribly fat but still fat. Notice how you cant really see any bone formation.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for the visual. He is very handsome I love his horns. I have an FF that has a buckling that is almost 6 weeks and she is very thin by your description. Her hip bones are very prominent and she is sunk in on her sides like her baby dropped. The rest of my small herd is on the fat side except the younger goats. I am going to double check them when I get out but I still believe fat is the right description for them. One of my does that kidded never sunk in when the babies dropped still looked like she swallowed watermelons, even after she kidded. I bought them already bred and thought they were big cause they were pregnant. They do get grain while lactating but they will not be bred for at least one year maybe longer and I should be able to get them in good body condition. I did not know much about goats when I purchased them and am still learning but 2 of them have kidded back to back. They are 18 months old and this is their second time kidding and I am definitely going to give them a much needed break to recoup from all that kidding and get in good condition.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a well muscled not fat goat. He has a good rumen but, you can see the bone under his flesh and the muscle definition in his chest.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you Goathiker, they defiantly are fat. I will have to get them in much better shape.


----------

